
I'm not smart enough – my humbling experiences from university - DYZT
https://blog.brieftube.net/simple-hacks-for-university-success-part-1-48be9accb53e#.dgs1r752m
======
dwaltrip
I just read the shorter version of the Igor naming guide[1] today, so the name
"brieftube" jumped out at me. I am not a fan. I don't have any better ideas.
However, I do recommend the guide (it's free) -- I found it to be useful and
well written. It delves into the fundamental aspects of a good name and
presents tools for choosing one. I hope to use some lessons from it soon in
naming my current project.

[1] [https://www.igorinternational.com/process/naming-guide-
produ...](https://www.igorinternational.com/process/naming-guide-product-
company-names.php)

------
AstralStorm
Thinly veiled advertisement?

~~~
DYZT
I'm sorry, I wanted to share my experiences and get some feedback on the
product I built based on them. Should I write "shameless brag" in the title?

